# Sticky  beekeeping supplier feedback



## MullersLaneFarm

Wow! This has never happened to me before. 

I ordered some boxes, frames and foundation from Dadant (quick turn around too!)

I just received a refund for overcharged freight - pretty nice, I think.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

just good mormans (sp)


----------



## Hillbilly Don

I bought a bee jacket from them and after using it I found a hole in the veil,called them and they replaced it the next day,no questions. I would NOT do business with anyone else,great company!


----------



## justgojumpit

perhaps we could all post our experiences with the various beekeeping supply companies on the new feedback thread, so people can get feedback on these links all in the same place? this would help those newbees among us to select which company would be best for them to start off with. just an idea (i will try to move these posts over there.)

justgojumpit


----------



## justgojumpit

I have done business with betterbee.com, and have found them to be fairly priced and fast -- if their items are in stock. this seems to be the only problem i have had so far; sometimes they run out of some of their items and you have to wait for their shipment to come in.

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For hive and extracting supplies, I've ordered from :
Dadant http://www.dadant.com/beekeeping/index.html and 
Betterbee http://www.betterbee.com/home.asp 

For package bees and queens:
Drapers (in PA) http://www.draperbee.com/default.htm 

I am very pleased with all these suppliers. When Drapers didn't have the queens I needed, they directed me to 2 other sources.

Betterbee was out of stock on one item and gave me the choice of holding my order until the item came in (save on shipping) or shipping what they had on hand immediately and sending backordered item later (or cancelling BO item).

I've also heard wonderful things about:

Walter T. Kelley http://www.kelleybees.com/


----------



## Mutti

We deal with Walter Kelly...excellent friendly fast service,prices and they still carry the older style boxes for comb honey. DEE


----------



## gearhead

I have only had bees 1 year, and have bought all of my supplies from Mid-Con. They are located in Kansas City, which is only an hour and a half from me. So I am able to drive there when I need things. They have been great to do business with! They have even given me the name and phone number of a local experienced beekeeper when I was there the 1st time and they found out that I was a newbee. Here is their site address. http://www.mid-conagri.com/


----------



## justgojumpit

once again... a weak attempt at trolling

page in polish... once more, with no relevance to bees. if i can find a polish-english translator to translate pionesa's post, so can he/she. oh... but then it would be obvious to us that his/her post had nothing to do with bees. sorry about the trolling... it WILL stop!

justgojumpit


----------



## sheeplady

I've ordered from Betterbee over the years and found the turn around time fast and great service. They don't sell package bees by mail, but have pick up dates at their store in the spring. I got three packages there this past spring and they were far less stressed than mail order ones. Betterbee also has workshops in the spring and fall at their apiary.


----------



## Judy in IN

I ordered 4 packages of bees from Brush Mountain Bee Supply several years ago. They had a full page ad in The American Bee Journal. 

Well, I didn't get the bees. I called them then, and called the next spring, but just got the run-around. That's $160.00 I'll never see again. 

I saw an add for their place in another magazine a few days ago. I think I'll just stick to local, or Walter Kelly's. 

I would be very careful about ordering from Brushy Mountain if I were looking.


----------



## alleyyooper

I deal with the Walter Kelly company for the most part. Fair priceing, fast service, quailty equipment & tools.
Very friendly when on the phone with them.

Also have did some ordering from Lapps in Wisconsin. Friendly on the phone, fast service, Quailty product (frame parts).

 Al


----------



## Gailann Schrader

:soap: I am very frustrated with *BetterBee*. I ordered their hive kit on 5/11. I e-mailed twice and called them twice, on 5/16 and with the last being 5/19 to ask about it's status (with never hearing back from them on my other requests). Uh, it's back ordered, they said. I ordered small bee gloves. Well, she said, if you can use XXLarge gloves, I can ship it NOW! "Ship it! My bees are due anyday!!!!" I said. She said it would ship 5/19 and be at my home 5/23. Yep. They didn't ship until 5/24 and it's at my house NOW (supposedly). Which is great since my bee guy has had the Nuc of bees since 5/23. NOW I have to paint it too... 2 1/2 weeks to wait? :bash: This was ridiculous. I won't use BetterBee again...


----------



## justgojumpit

I happen to like betterbee very much. Their prices are the best in the area, and their service is OK. (I guess if you pay less, they have to cut costs somewhere!) I am always just sure to order early so I don't have trouble with the back order issue, which does happen occasionally. Then again, I ordered from dadant and they were having trouble with back orders too. So I don't know.

just my 2 cents

justgojumpit


----------



## Gailann Schrader

If they had responded to either e-mail or either phone call with the information that there was going to be a back order? I would have made arrangements to have it shipped immediately with the wrong sized gloves. As they didn't respond to my inquiries and then eventually when I contacted them they told me it would ship and didn't for several MORE days, that's why I am disappointed with the company.


----------



## Oxankle

Over the sixty plus years I've been a beekeeping hobbyist I have bought from Wards, Sears, Walter Kelley, Brushy Mountain, Dadant, Root, Mann Lake and an outfit in Georgia that specializes in cypress woodenware. 

Not one of them has ever given me deliberately bad service, but when I ordered in the busiest season some shipments were slow. Not one of them ever failed to make good on a mistake. Judy, if Brushy Mountain owes you $160 I'll bet if you copy this post and email it to them they will do their best to track down the mistake and make it good. Let us know if they do not.

At the moment I favor Walter Kelley, Brushy Mtn and Mann Lake. Not that the other suppliers are bad, but Kelley is generally least expensive, fairly close (shipping) and sells good woodenware. Mann Lake has a more extensive list of goods than most and sells good wood. Brushy Mtn. also has good equipment, a good supply and fair prices; I have one of their small radial extractors and am really pleased with it. At the moment they also are the only firm I know that will work wax into foundation. Making foundation was once a huge plus for Kelley, but they quit a few years back. 
Ox


----------



## East Texas Pine Rooter

THYMOL: You can buy it from your local pharmacy. Stay away from a site named Every Day Mehndi. I ordered 1-month ago from them, and never heard a word, or recieved shipment, they got my money. I have also ordered Hawaiian Queens, Dadant, Walter Kelly; Mann Lake; Brushy Mountain. They all do what they say, good bussiness practices. I always ask if the items are in stock, saves a lot of grief.


----------



## beeman202

I've bought from Dadants, Kellys, and Mann Lake. They've all performed well. The biggest issue is freight. Who is closest to you.


----------



## lewbest

I've had excellent results from Kelley & Dadant; only slight problem was a damaged strainer; called them (Dadant) & they sent me another that day; I'm close enough to Paris, TX branch to get UPS ground next day & here it came. Didn't even ask for the damaged one back (4 bux item so paying shipping to return it would have been rediculous). Also excellent results on parts from Cowen; bought a real old uncapper; they still make parts; sent me an owner's manual free (first one didn't come so they sent the second next day air; still no charge!) and their parts are quite reasonable for that old machine. Also ordered bees from Walker Honey in Rogers, TX; gentle as could bee so well satisfied with them. I picked up the bees as they're so close to save shipping.

Lew Best in Waco, TX


----------



## Ol'Reb

I gotta put my 2 cents in and tell you that Rossman Apiaries http://www.gabees.com/ and Hummer and Sons http://www.hummerandsonhoney.com/ are my suppliers, and I have no complaints for either one... Rossman's woodware is exceptional cypress and top notch quality...


----------



## Queen Bee

I love Miller Bee Supply. They are small but they are a great bunch to do business with and very helpful. If they don't have it they will tell you where you can buy it...


----------



## Shepherd Hill

I like Brushy Mountain, fast shipping, friendly service,
great company.


----------



## sellis

i ordered bees from koehnen and sons ( spelling ) , the bees ariived the time they told me and i didnt have any dead at all , i was very happy with them and will remain ordering bees from them .


----------



## DW

My brother works for Dadants...very Mom and Pop for many yrs and I can assure you, my brother's not Mormon!


----------



## Mr. Dot

A thumbs-up for Western Bee

http://www.westernbee.com/


----------



## reese

We placed an order for a hive and supplies from *Better Bee* end of April. Mid May we called and asked as to the status of the order, was told that a specific item was still on back order, but they were expecting it in the shipment at week end so would be able to ship our order Monday. Another week rolls by, call again and ask for status of order, same exact response. UH HUH...ok. 25 May card gets hit with a pending, yippie, Monday it'll surely get shipped and we'll finally get the hive/supplies, even though it's way too late now to get bees (sigh) for this year. It's been another week, this company is not too far from us, shouldn't take a whole week to get to us. Call up AGAIN, what is the status of our order...cc addressing issues...why didn't you contact us THEN instead of waiting for us to call you? No response.

We've not had any communication from this company...other than what we initiated. Because of the lack of communication, we've chosen to drop the order and never order again from *Better Bee* 

I spoke with the Customer service Supervisor and he said it is their policy to stay in communication with the customer, no matter how big or small the order. I said, that was not our personal experience 3 times in a row, which strikes them out. Had they kept in contact with us about our order, and then esp. the cc decline due to address not being matched up (that was the clincher...they didn't even email/call us to let us know this happened so we could fix it) when our order was complete and ready to be shipped, we would have stuck with the order even though it was too late to buy bees to fill the hive. 

Yes, they did give the option to back out of the order initially, the day after we placed the order, when in email we got a "this is back ordered", that is nice. The part that wasn't is that I had to initiate communication beyond that and I did make a point that when something is on back order, it needs to be noted on the website with the product and potentially how long before the order may be filled; so potential customers can make an informed decision while shopping, not after they've made a decision. 

Customer Service was nice, but I felt that my concerns went in one ear and out the other. I didn't sense sincerity behind the words. I even emphasized that I didn't wish for my concerns to be blown off, for the good of their company, and I got the standard, "well that is not our policy, we consider everything our customers, big or small, have to say". Again, it felt like I was getting lip service, for appeasement. I was not rude or mean, stayed calm and nice, just didn't feel like I was taken seriously. Maybe if I was [rude/mean], I would have gotten more or a concerned response. 

Reese


----------



## Dixielee

We bought most of our start up equipment from Brushy Mountain. Great service and good stuff, fast delivery.

My husband bought our bee suits and veils from e-bay but they were made by Dadant and were excellent quality. I just ordered a jacket and veil from them because most times I don't feel I need a full suit and they are a pain to get into and out of. Prices were great too.


----------



## alleyyooper

Ordered 2 queens from Better Bee. Paid for over night UPS express service, which means to our bussness Garden View Apiaries we will recive the product before 3:00PM. 
At 5:00 PM I called UPS, Yes they had my queens the driver was running late so I should get them soon. Got them at 6:30pm during a rain storm which lasted 3 days. Better Bee failed to mark the package as having live bees, Refused to refund the extra Express shipping cost. They claimed it was because of the rual address for our bussness.
Latter I ordered queens from Hardmans, sane shipping method. I got them at 9:30 the next morning.

Garden View Apiaries does not do bussness with Better Bee nor do we recommend them. There are better bee suppliers to deal with.

 Al


----------



## w12code3

I have had the best luck with Mann Lake. I find them competitively priced, extremely fast, well stocked and their packaging is the best I have seen in the industry. 

After my last experience with Better Bee I will never do business with them again. My order did not ship for two weeks, and when it finally arrived it had been packed in an old copy machine toner box that had been cut down to fit with no cushioning except for a single layer of tiny bubble wrap. Needless to say the foundation was smashed to bits (the box was not crushed... this was NOT UPS's fault). I did not get satisfaction from them and will stick with Mann Lake.

Mann Lake gets me intact beeswax foundation in even the coldest parts of the year by spending a little bit of money on packaging.


----------



## alleyyooper

I fully agree 100% that there are better bee supply companys than Better Bee. 
I also like Mann Lake. very nice people to deal with and they keep records of your address so you don't have to repete it each time you buy. 
Only thing is their wood frames are tough. Even my air stapler has a hard time driving the staples fully in. 
Once assembled they are great tough frames.
I also recommend Kelleys, but do want to say they were just bought by a group so do the recommend with the watch and see astric.

 Al


----------



## stranger

I'm not very happy with *BetterBee*, they have a screw you attitude, if you don't like they way we treat you, go someplace else, the fill orders when they're good and ready.
 i don't live far from them and order my supplies from *Long Lane Honey Bee Farms out in Illinois,* i have to pay the postage but it's worth it to get what i want when i want it.
*BETTERBEE* is getting more like a mickey mouse operation every day, most bee keepers have more stock that they do.


----------



## indypartridge

stranger said:


> i don't live far from them and order my supplies from *Long Lane Honey Bee Farms out in Indiana,* i have to pay the postage but it's worth it to get what i want when i want it.


Since you said "Indiana" I had to look them up... but they are really across the line in Illinois:
http://www.honeybeesonline.com/servlet/StoreFront
Still, it looks like a nice, family-run operation. Whenever I can I try to support our local suppliers.


----------



## stranger

indypartridge said:


> Since you said "Indiana" I had to look them up... but they are really across the line in Illinois:
> http://www.honeybeesonline.com/servlet/StoreFront
> Still, it looks like a nice, family-run operation. Whenever I can I try to support our local suppliers.



you're right, Fairmount, Illinois. I've spoke with the owner a few time and bought hives there, real helpful and friendly people.


----------



## stranger

was supposed to pick up some bees at *BetterBee* on the 3rd May, then it was pushed up to the 10th May, just got a card saying that they won't be ready til the 17th May. Hope i get them before it snows again this fall.


----------



## Eaglerock

Queen Bee said:


> I love Miller Bee Supply. They are small but they are a great bunch to do business with and very helpful. If they don't have it they will tell you where you can buy it...


That is who I order from...


----------



## Me Beekeeper

Well, after reading the many posts, I think the people you talk to have to have People Skills. They can't come at you with a bad hair day repeatedly or it gives a bad taste. I've tried several different mail order outfits and have had pros/cons with each at one time or another. When it comes to woodenware though, I prefer Humble Abodes in Maine. I can pick it up from a local dealer. It all fits, no sanding, filing, etc. If it sits for a year, it still fits perfect. Great quality wood to work with too. :rock:


----------



## beehoppers

Miller Bee Supply is my favorite. Their frames are wonderful.
Nice people.


----------



## grannybones

My husband and I went to Walter Kelley's in Feb and picked up hives and equipment. They gave us a guided tour, answered all of our questions, and everyone was very friendly and helpful. I bought a bee veil which are made on site in their own little sewing room. I'm glad to see that their jobs are done by locals. We also ordered 2 pkgs of bees/queens that we delivered this month. Good quick service. Love them!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I placed an order with Mann Lake on a Friday (pollen patties, a pair of gloves, and assembled frames with foundation) and received my order on Tuesday.

An order of $100.00 or more will get you FREE shipping!


----------



## Maverick_mg

Started using Cutler Supply last year for my wooden ware and wax. They just started getting into bee supplies, they do a lot with game birds and chickens, but I met the guy at a bird swap and he had some of his stuff set up. Was impressed with the prices so thought I would give it a go. He is some what local for me, their out of applegate MI, so its nice to know that I can stop in to get stuff or order online. Nice people to talk to on the phone. So far so good... www.cutlersupply.com


----------



## kirkmcquest

I am not happy with *Bee Commerce*. To begin with, they are way over-priced...something I discovered while shopping around AFTER I ordered. Oh well thats my fault, they have a right to charge whatever they want for their products. However, I placed an order on April 6th..it is now May 2nd and I'm still waiting for it to be completely filled.

I called after 2 weeks and told them I have bees coming in 3 days...they did try to work with me and sent me most of the order. Having ordered 2 complete medium hives, and 2 queen excluders I am still waiting for 1 top cover and one queen excluder...it is almost one month since my initial order.


----------



## SmokeEater2

A couple of businesses I've dealt with this spring stood out from all the rest and I think they deserve mention.

I bought package bees from http://www.koehnen.com/ and they were some of the best quality packages I've ever received. The package was easily 3 1/2 pounds of bees and the queen was fat and sassy. Very easy folks to deal with over the phone too.

I bought an inspector's jacket from the folks at: http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/ I ordered it through their website Sunday morning, Sunday afternoon they contacted me to make sure that I knew that particular jacket didn't come with a veil (I did) and then shipped it first thing Monday morning. They had a good price on a US made jacket,shipping was reasonable and they took extra steps to make sure I was getting what I needed. 

I've dealt with all the big name companies and Blue Sky impressed me enough that they'll get my business from now on.


----------



## roostercogburn

keljonma and I got our bee package from Queen Right Colonies in Spencer, Ohio. We have purchased our equipment from Dadant, Brushy Mountain and Queen Right, and have been happy with the service from all. Queen Right, although a bit of a drive for us, is still closer than any other suppliers. The paraffin-coated hive bodies are beautiful!


----------



## Scott_M_Terry

I've been very happy with Mann Lake. Free shipping on orders over $100 and that turns out to be every order most of the time anyway.


----------



## motdaugrnds

David and I are talking about raising bees as I use 1-2 gallons of "raw" honey each month and it isn't cheap. Since we live in Virginia, I would like to visit if I can find a grower around here; so will be searching for one. Any idea as to how many bees/hives we need just for the amount of honey we use?


----------



## tom j

went to WESTERN BEE SUPPLY site ,, it said $43.50 for 50 deep wax foundation ,, called to order and see what shipping was and when I would get it ,, they sad that WAS NOT THE PRICE and told me a LOT higher price ,, so I guess if they say a price on there site you can expect to pay A LOT MORE when you order ... guess i will order from any place but WESTERN BEE SUPPLY ,, from now on


----------



## The Tinker

Judy in IN said:


> I ordered 4 packages of bees from Brush Mountain Bee Supply several years ago. They had a full page ad in The American Bee Journal.
> 
> Well, I didn't get the bees. I called them then, and called the next spring, but just got the run-around. That's $160.00 I'll never see again.
> 
> I saw an add for their place in another magazine a few days ago. I think I'll just stick to local, or Walter Kelly's.
> 
> I would be very careful about ordering from Brushy Mountain if I were looking.


I had a similar experience, but with a better outcome. I ordered by bees last year and the shipping was delayed by weather (floods) until it was too late to ship. They kept in contact with me through the whole thing and offered me a credit or a refund. I took the refund. I ordered bees from them again this spring and the bees were delivered as promised. I also bought a hive from them (last year) and love it. The classes they offered were spot on, though a bit more expensive than I would have liked. Most of what you learn from the classes can be found on youtube or bee sites. They are very knowledgeable, and have been friendly and helpful when I send them questions. I live pretty close (about 15 miles from the North Carolina store) though, so that may help some. Here's their website: The Finest Beekeeping Supplies - Brushy Mountain Bee Farm


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I have a positive about Brushy Mountain Farms. 
For Christmas my husband and I just tell each other what we want. Saves disappointment and big bills for junk no one wants. I told him specifically~ I wanted bee boxes. 6 mediums supers, 60 unassembled medium frames and 60 sheets of crimped wire foundation.

Yesterday Brushy Mountain Farms called the house to see if I really wanted 6 medium supers, 60 medium frames and 60 DEEP foundations. Well....as a matter of fact I did not want foundation that won't fit in the frames I ordered thank you so much for checking on that!


----------



## robsdak

a recent experience with Pigeon Mountain Trading Company. will not order from them again. shipping was horrible, and i don't like to be lied too. the products are fine, customer service LACKS a lot.


----------



## indios

We have a new aggressive marketing supplier here in Ontario Canada, I bought some thing from their store in Guelph, I found out I was overcharged, and their attitude is "so what"? buyer beware!


----------



## Bigdog

Frandsen Corporation is buying The Walter T. Kelley Company on September 9, 2014


----------



## indios

there has been anew player in the Ontario-Quebec bee supply market, i bought some supplies from them and when I got home I realized I was charged double, I called, emailed , fax the store and head office, no acknowledgment or even a PFO letter, I will never buy anything from "Propolis-inc." again, buyer beware! thanks


----------



## BK2000

I live in the Kansas City area. I'm looking for a supplier close by any suggestions?


----------



## Bigdemps

Mann Lake Ltd. www.mannlakeltd.com is my favorite for several reasons: 1.) They are employee owned, which means that everyone there wants your experience to be a good one. 2.) They make their own wooden ware in their own shops. 3.) they ship VERY quickly and so far have been 100% accurate on filling my orders. 4.) they have very knowledgeable people working there who can answer any questions you might have about bee equipment or bees, themselves. Plus, they give FREE SHIPPING on orders over $100 and as you all know, it doesn't take long to spend $100 on beekeeping supplies.


----------



## Macrocarpus

As a kid and young man I ordered all I could from Walter Kelley. In the past I've tried Brushy Mtn, but recently I've ordered from PIERCO in California. Takes $125 to get free shipping, but the merchandise is good and I got a couple of extra frames in this most recent order. I suppose that is what the French in Louisiana call lagniappe. 

As for bees,. I am going to stay with the local bee keepers for now. I have been out of beekeeping for about six years and ordered a nuc from a store in Mo. They gave me a plastic nuc box with no queen and five frames full of chalkbrood. I had to find a local lady to sell me a small nuc to make the two a going concern. As always, looking forward to the next Springtime.


----------



## Macrocarpus

Lately I've been ordering from Pierco in California. Takes $125.00 order to get free shipping, but their stuff is good. Yesterday I got a box of fifty triple-waxed plastic brood frames---waxed HEAVILY. I ordered one commercial hive body to check them out, and the hive body was one of the best, tightest-fitting and well made I've seen---I especially like the fact that the frame rests are router-cut so that the corners are all full thickness. (These commercial boxes are NOT pre-drilled for nails. If you want them drilled, clamp the boards and drill them--quick and easy if you don't have too many of them.)

Their plastic gallon feeders take the place of two frames, have a "ladder" on each end so that bees don't drown---

In short, a good outfit to deal with it appears.


----------



## goodatit

gearhead said:


> I have only had bees 1 year, and have bought all of my supplies from Mid-Con. They are located in Kansas City, which is only an hour and a half from me. So I am able to drive there when I need things. They have been great to do business with! They have even given me the name and phone number of a local experienced beekeeper when I was there the 1st time and they found out that I was a newbee. Here is their site address. http://www.mid-conagri.com/


address doesn't work.


----------



## Danaus29

goodatit said:


> address doesn't work.


It probably worked in 2004. Most likely the company is no longer in business or has changed their address since then.


----------



## Macrocarpus

I want more bees, so I am preparing to raise queens and split hives. Two frame and five frame nucs, a Cloake board, etc. Then I saw an ad for Langstroth hives from China., two deep,one medium, frames, foundation, top, inner cover and bottom board FOR $62 AND CHANGE!! So, I decided to risk an order---will take a month or so to get here, but next Spring is still some distance off. I will report when it arrives. The Chinese offer tracking just as our own suppliers do.My order has reached a central routing point and will be loaded onto a ship soon.


----------



## Macrocarpus

Tracking now says my bee hive has been loaded on a plane in China---where it goes nobody knows as this airport is 600 miles from tjhe sea and I am CERTAIN they are not going to fly that bee hive across the Pacific.


----------



## goodatit

Home - dealt with him, fair man.


----------



## IceFire

I ordered my bees from the CAL Ranch store here in town. Ordered online, the bees came in today, and I picked them up on my way home from work. As unreliable as our local post office is, being able to pick up at the store is by far the easiest way for me. They are limited as to breed though. They only offer Italian or Carniolian bees. I also tend to get my beekeeping supplies from them, as they usually have a pretty good supply, and they are right there in town.


----------

